# auto to manual conversion for 2002 jetta 1.8T



## warden0402 (Jan 17, 2015)

Can anyone tell me how hard it would be to convert my jetta into a maunal tranny and not the tiptronic? I broke the litte white piece inside of the shifter handle when taking the shift handle off now I need to do something so I thought just to change it completely and ideas or suggestions ?


----------



## baun (Jun 6, 2005)

Trans, axles need swapped. Obviously youll need to change out the shift box its self. Cant remember if you need to swap out the cluster or not but I do you know youll need Vag-Com to change swap over the setting in the ECU.


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=151516


----------

